# Remote Coding No DSL or Cable



## danielawhit (Aug 26, 2015)

I am wondering if anyone knows of any options for coding from home when your area does not have DSL or Cable?

I have just been offered a job but now I'm not sure if they will even keep me on because I cannot find a DSL provider! What a heartbreak!


----------



## lshields (Aug 26, 2015)

*No DSL or Cable*

Hello,
I have never heard of anyone coding remotely without using the internet. You would need some type of connection it seems. I'm not sure how this works but I was set up on a job once to connect by remote desktop. Once I logged in I accessed all work folders and drives. With pretty much everyone using EMR's you may find it difficult to find a work around. If I were you I would get this taken care of before applying to other positions. Good luck


----------



## danielawhit (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you for your reply!  I do have internet but it is satellite, wifi, or dial up.


----------



## mahoneyemail@aol.com (Aug 27, 2015)

*Wfh*

I have been working from home for years as a nurse in revenue integrity audit  and appeals. My issue with satellite was my company had a vpn and the Ping is too slow. I only used it a short time as a backup but the lag had me frustrated. My air card for work was slooooowwww but worked. Of course it didn't have a data limit so that was a plus. 

Even on exede the fast satellite I still had issues due to the lag on a secure server. I would not be hired for a remote position had I not had the DSL.


----------



## Aknova454 (Sep 2, 2015)

I have satellite internet, will that actually cause an employer to to not hire me? It's a pretty decent connection speed.


----------

